# Learning That Schools Are Not The Start



## Quton Wiggins (Mar 24, 2007)

People Understand Schools That Teach The Arts Are Not Even The Start. You Must First Learn Who You Are As A Person To Understand What The School Can Do For You


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 24, 2007)

Quton Wiggins said:


> People Understand Schools That Teach The Arts Are Not Even The Start. You Must First Learn Who You Are As A Person To Understand What The School Can Do For You


 
Please elaborate on this.

While understanding your particular needs and standards are important in evaluating a school, my experience is that a good school will help you better understand yourself - after some reall blood, sweat and tears training.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 24, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Please elaborate on this.
> 
> While understanding your particular needs and standards are important in evaluating a school, my experience is that a good school will help you better understand yourself - after some reall blood, sweat and tears training.


 
I have found this also. Many people find out who they are and who they want to be as they train with us. Dojo = way to enlightenment.
This is part of what is so rewarding as teachers: to see students develop not just self defense but to develop themselves.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it's important to understand who you THINK you are before you begin your training.  That's what allows you to pick an art and instructor with whom you'll be able to work over the long term.  This is only knowing yourself superficially, though.  Through the arts you should be able to understand not only who you truly are at your core but more importantly, who you are capable of becoming.  There's no mystical moment where the lights flash and smoke billows and you suddenly become some uber-guy or mage or what have you.  It's the sublte changes that come about from years of pushing yourself physically and examining yourself emotionally that will make the difference.  So, yeah, the schools aren't the true start.  That has to come from you searching out the school that you hope will be the proper on-ramp to your long term path.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 24, 2007)

stickarts said:


> I have found this also. Many people find out who they are and who they want to be as they train with us. Dojo = way to enlightenment.
> This is part of what is so rewarding as teachers: to see students develop not just self defense but to develop themselves.



This is what it's really all about for me, too. Developing young martial artists, great; guiding adolescents through that very rough time of life and into successful adulthood, priceless.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 24, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Please elaborate on this.
> 
> While understanding your particular needs and standards are important in evaluating a school, my experience is that a good school will help you better understand yourself - after some reall blood, sweat and tears training.



First, Quton, welcome to the board! Second, I would encourage you to give Jonathan's response some thought. Would love to hear your further ideas once you've done that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2007)

> my experience is that a good school will help you better understand yourself - after some reall blood, sweat and tears training.


I must say that I have seen this to be true with many students.  Most people have no idea who or what they are or what they may accomplish until they are pushed to their limits and beyond or until they set a goal for themselves and work to get there


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

Quton Wiggins said:


> People Understand Schools That Teach The Arts Are Not Even The Start. You Must First Learn Who You Are As A Person To Understand What The School Can Do For You


 

First off welcome and happy posting

Now on to your question, a school can help you find the path that is missing in your life. Most people do not understand or can completely undestand what itis that we teach them though all the hard work. Once they find the path to enlightment one can finall start to understand why they are getting there.


----------



## zDom (Mar 26, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Most people have no idea who or what they are or what they may accomplish until they are pushed to their limits and beyond or until they set a goal for themselves and work to get there



Well said! This was definately the case with me.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 26, 2007)

gotta come down with the majority on this.  a lot of people who train find out who they are _through_ training.  this was certainly the case with me.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 26, 2007)

OK why the capital letters at the start of each word? Are we supposed to read it in a deep fruity voice to make it sound portentous?
Well I Read It But Didn't Understand It, Sorry!


----------



## King (Mar 27, 2007)

Good thing I read other people's post before I fired off mine. But basically I also disagree with the first post. I learned more about my self and my limits through training (and still continue to do so).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2007)

Quton Wiggins said:


> People Understand Schools That Teach The Arts Are Not Even The Start. You Must First Learn Who You Are As A Person To Understand What The School Can Do For You


 
 Please Elaborate



Tez3 said:


> OK why the capital letters at the start of each word? Are we supposed to read it in a deep fruity voice to make it sound portentous?
> Well I Read It But Didn't Understand It, Sorry!


 
:lfao:


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2007)

Primary art: Goju Ryu Black Belt
Arts: MMA
Occupation: Personal trainer
various IM names: PrettyNikkiQ

*sniff* *sniff*

Was there a horse around here?

*sniff*


----------

